# Radeon an Fernseher angeschlossen. Einstellung abspeichern



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab eine Radeon 1950 Pro in meinem Rechner eingebaut.
Um mir DVD-Filme (mein DVD-Player ist defekt) anzuschauen habe ich über den SVHS-Anschluss meinen Fernseher angeschlossen.
Was mir immer extrem auf den Keks gehtist das ich wenn ich wieder auf meinen normalen 2. Bildschirm umschalte muß ich diesen ersteinmal wieder neu einstellen.
Gibt es nicht  einvernünftiges Tool mit demman verschiedeneBildschirmkonstelationen abspeichern kann?
Ich war der Meinung dasdas mal mit dem ATI Tray Tool ging aber so eine Funktion finde ich jetzt nicht mehr in dem Programm.

VIele Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (7. November 2008)

In der Anzeige gibt es die Möglichkeit, Profile zuzuweisen.
Ansonsten musst Du im Graka Menue nachsehen, obs da ne Möglichkeit gibt.
Dies meine ersten Ideen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. November 2008)

Hi,
wo unter Anzeige meinst du? Im ATI Tray Tool oder wo?

Gruß


----------



## Raptorr (8. November 2008)

das weis ich aber habs vergessen sag es dir wenn es mir wieder einfellt


----------



## Karlzberg (8. November 2008)

Du hast im Catalyst Control Center doch in der oberen Leiste den Menüpunkt Profile. Dort solltest Du ganz einfach diverse Profile erstellen, konfigurieren und speichern können.


----------



## PC Heini (9. November 2008)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> wo unter Anzeige meinst du? Im ATI Tray Tool oder wo?
> 
> Gruß



Start, Systemsteuerung, Anzeige.Dort kannst Du Dir den 2ten Monitor (TV) einrichten nach Deinen Wünschen.


----------



## SonMarcel (9. November 2008)

Hi,

im Atalyst Control Center gibt es die möglichkeit, das Bild auf "Extendet" zustellen, dann könnte der Zweite Bildschirm quasi neben dem ersten stehen, das Bild geht da einfach weiter. 
So kannst du für jeden Monitor eine eigene Auflösung etc. einstellen. Wenn du nun einen Film schauen möchtest, dann schiebst du das Fenster einfach in den anderen Bildschirm und maximierst es da. 

Wenn du diese Option einfach immer an lässt, sollte es auch keine der von dir genannten Probleme mehr geben. Am Fernseher kannst du dann immer zum PC Bild schalten und wieder zurück zum TV Bild.

Marcel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2008)

Hi,
also die profileim  CCC haben mich schon weiter gebracht, was aber nach wie vor nervt ist das die Shortcuts um die verschiedenen  Profile zu laden immer nur sporadisch oder wenn das CCC geöffnet ist funktionieren.
Desweiteren werden meine Windowsfenster ,auf dem zweiten Monitor dann nicht mehr an die alte Position geschoben wo sie vor dem Umschalten waren.
Naja ist alt wie immer nur so halb ausgegorenes Zeug.

Viele Grüße


----------

